# Vaporesso cCell Coil Problems



## Faheem777 (12/8/16)

Hi Guys

Has anybody else been having problems with these coils lately? I recently purchased a 5pack of the 1.4ohm MTL coils and for the first 3/4 days it's amazing thereafter loses flavor and I only get dry hits. Is there something wrong that I am doing? I believe these coils were meant to last close to a month? I have tested with different flavors and still get the same problem.

Can anyone suggest an alternate coil that I can use for MTL hits? The device that I am using is the Vaporesso Target Mini.

Any assistance will be much appreciated


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

slmz bro , i have been using the target mini for the past 2weeks now with the dl coil and no issues yet. pure clean flavour on every draw.
are you priming the coil properly ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

When you find the flavour dropping with a dry hit release the top juice fill cap and see if you get bubbles coming from the coil... if you do then you are suffering from the dreaded airlock issue that the cCell coils suffer from in most tanks other than the Melo 3 Mini for some reason. If you do have the airlock problem then leave your top cap a little loose.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Faheem777 (12/8/16)

shabbar said:


> slmz bro , i have been using the target mini for the past 2weeks now with the dl coil and no issues yet. pure clean flavour on every draw.
> are you priming the coil properly ?



Wslm bro

I'm quite sure I am priming it correctly, the process I follow is about 5 drops in the middle, fill up the tank, take a few dry hits, wait a while, fire and blow. Do you have another way of doing it?


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Wslm bro
> 
> I'm quite sure I am priming it correctly, the process I follow is about 5 drops in the middle, fill up the tank, take a few dry hits, wait a while, fire and blow. Do you have another way of doing it?



sounds about right , try what @Rob Fisher said. he has been using ceramics since forever !


----------



## Faheem777 (12/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> When you find the flavour dropping with a dry hit release the top juice fill cap and see if you get bubbles coming from the coil... if you do then you are suffering from the dreaded airlock issue that the cCell coils suffer from in most tanks other than the Melo 3 Mini for some reason. If you do have the airlock problem then leave your top cap a little loose.



Thanks Rob,

I did notice about 5mins ago air bubbles coming from the coil. Will try loosening the top cap and hopefully it fixes the problem. When these coils do work the flavor is amazing!

Do you have any suggestions of alternate coils that I could use?


----------



## Faheem777 (12/8/16)

shabbar said:


> sounds about right , try what @Rob Fisher said. he has been using ceramics since forever !



The top cap on our device would be the child lock thing or the ring that controls the airflow? Forgive me stupidity


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

ring for airflow , just open it as you would for filling and see for any bubbles


----------



## AlexL (12/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> I did notice about 5mins ago air bubbles coming from the coil. Will try loosening the top cap and hopefully it fixes the problem. When these coils do work the flavor is amazing!
> 
> Do you have any suggestions of alternate coils that I could use?


hello there @Faheem777 ..other coils to try ,, I believe the coils for the atlantis , the triton and the melo3 are all interchangeable aswell as the cCell ceramics that you seem to have no luck with ,,,I will be receiving my cCell 0.2 Ni ceramic coils this weekend I hope to have success with em wen I pop them into my melo3 ,, the std melo3 , 0.3 ohm kanthal coil was really impressive in regards to flavour and clouds and lasted about 2 weeks +-60ml of juice then I pushed it to 50w and it died ,, so I have a reference point to compare the cCell to will post my noob findings once I have checked it out


----------



## Andre (12/8/16)

AlexL said:


> hello there @Faheem777 ..other coils to try ,, I believe the coils for the atlantis , the triton and the melo3 are all interchangeable aswell as the cCell ceramics that you seem to have no luck with ,,,I will be receiving my cCell 0.2 Ni ceramic coils this weekend I hope to have success with em wen I pop them into my melo3 ,, the std melo3 , 0.3 ohm kanthal coil was really impressive in regards to flavour and clouds and lasted about 2 weeks +-60ml of juice then I pushed it to 50w and it died ,, so I have a reference point to compare the cCell to will post my noob findings once I have checked it out


From @Faheem777's avatar picture he is using the Guardian tank, which is top airflow and not compatible with the coils you mention as far as I know.


----------



## Faheem777 (12/8/16)

Andre said:


> From @Faheem777's avatar picture he is using the Guardian tank, which is top airflow and not compatible with the coils you mention as far as I know.



Correct, I am using the Guardian tank.

I do definitely have the airlock problem as mentioned by @Rob Fisher. Left the top cap loose but still flavorless on a 4day old coil


----------



## Andre (12/8/16)

You could give it a bit of a dry burn and then clean out the inside of the coil with a pipe cleaner or such.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/8/16)

I still have an issue here and there and Robs advise on works a charm. I loosing the tank around the glass a little wait for the bubbles and things are 100% again. 

Painful but it works !


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

Andre said:


> You could give it a bit of a dry burn and then clean out the inside of the coil with a pipe cleaner or such.



thanks,didn't know ceramics could be dry burned.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/8/16)

I don't think the ccells can dry burn they still have cotton in the ceramic but I may be wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

haven't had any problems with dry hits and flavour loss as yet, holding thumbs


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> I did notice about 5mins ago air bubbles coming from the coil. Will try loosening the top cap and hopefully it fixes the problem. When these coils do work the flavor is amazing!
> 
> Do you have any suggestions of alternate coils that I could use?



Nope I haven't found a coil to match the cCell I'm afraid... in the Melo 3 Mini they are about 98% perfect all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I haven't found a coil to match the cCell I'm afraid... in the Melo 3 Mini they are about 98% perfect all the time.



besides the cCell what other coils fit the guardian


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

shabbar said:


> besides the cCell what other coils fit the guardian



None that I know of... it's a very specific coil.


----------



## AlexL (12/8/16)

Andre said:


> From @Faheem777's avatar picture he is using the Guardian tank, which is top airflow and not compatible with the coils you mention as far as I know.


 ahemmmm..apollogies..... noob status successfully earned........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (12/8/16)

shabbar said:


> besides the cCell what other coils fit the guardian



Spoke to the guys at Sirvape and they have confirmed no other alternative for the guardian tank. I'm thinking of getting a melo 3 mini tank as a solution should these coils still be problematic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (12/8/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> I don't think the ccells can dry burn they still have cotton in the ceramic but I may be wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are correct, you should not dry burn cCell coils. They have a thin cotton wrap that is to prevent flooding the ceramic cup I imagine.

Still can't understand exactly why all the tanks you folks have air lock issues with when none of those same tanks ever air locked on me a single time. Some less than perfect gear shipped to SA maybe, operator error of some kind maybe, or ??? After the false start with the first of the cCells I didn't even bother with priming the coils other than taking a couple of no power pulls on them.

Luck of the draw I guess... I also have still never had a single .9Ω cCell dud, and all of mine have lasted for a very long time. In fact I have only replaced just 2 of the original cCells I started with months ago maybe 3 weeks ago or so. And that only because the liquids those two ran were finally enough gunked up to degrade the flavor. Long lungs hits at 30W and hundreds of tank refills on every cCell so far, in part maybe because they each always run the some liquid. I also didn't run them 24/7, just included some of them in my daily rotations with other gear (mostly Avocado's on the TC mods and some of my Reos). My top cCell tanks were the Melo III tanks that replaced all the Vaporesso Target and Gemini tanks. One Gemini is even still new in a sealed box as it came about the same time my first Melo tanks came.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrSoomar (12/8/16)

Spydro said:


> You are correct, you should not dry burn cCell coils. They have a thin cotton wrap that is to prevent flooding the ceramic cup I imagine.
> 
> Still can't understand exactly why all the tanks you folks have air lock issues with when none of those same tanks ever air locked on me a single time. Some less than perfect gear shipped to SA maybe, operator error of some kind maybe, or ??? After the false start with the first of the cCells I didn't even bother with priming the coils other than taking a couple of no power pulls on them.
> 
> Luck of the draw I guess... I also have still never had a single .9Ω cCell dud, and all of mine have lasted for a very long time. In fact I have only replaced just 2 of the original cCells I started with months ago maybe 3 weeks ago or so. And that only because the liquids those two ran were finally enough gunked up to degrade the flavor. Long lungs hits at 30W and hundreds of tank refills on every cCell so far, in part maybe because they each always run the some liquid. I also didn't run them 24/7, just included some of them in my daily rotations with other gear (mostly Avocado's on the TC mods and some of my Reos). My top cCell tanks were the Melo III tanks that replaced all the Vaporesso Target and Gemini tanks. One Gemini is even still new in a sealed box as it came about the same time my first Melo tanks came.


Its actually quite refreshing to hear that atleast one person hasnt had any issues with a vaporesso 0.9ccell in particular, im not sure how relevant this might be, but my solution to the vaporesso problems is the joyetech ultimo tank. Flavour and vapour absolutely on point. I am blown away with this commercial tank and finally satisfied with a commercial tank that takes ceramic coils and works!


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

MrSoomar said:


> Its actually quite refreshing to hear that atleast one person hasnt had any issues with a vaporesso 0.9ccell in particular, im not sure how relevant this might be, but my solution to the vaporesso problems is the joyetech ultimo tank. Flavour and vapour absolutely on point. I am blown away with this commercial tank and finally satisfied with a commercial tank that takes ceramic coils and works!



The Ultimo tank was my hope for Utopia... but the stupid drip tip almost kills it for me... but I persevered and the first couple days the flavour was really good and almost as good as the cCell... but... all of a sardine the coil flavour disappears... the coils just don't last.


----------



## Spydro (12/8/16)

MrSoomar said:


> Its actually quite refreshing to hear that atleast one person hasnt had any issues with a vaporesso 0.9ccell in particular, im not sure how relevant this might be, but my solution to the vaporesso problems is the joyetech ultimo tank. Flavour and vapour absolutely on point. I am blown away with this commercial tank and finally satisfied with a commercial tank that takes ceramic coils and works!



I said all along that my cCells all being from the same later production run number than those sent to SA was their biggest bonus. But I can't help but think that the other issues, especially all the air locks in tanks, was never a problem for me because of the routine I followed with every tank when brand new. Vaporesso coils included with the tanks were tossed aside and not used at all. I installed those I bought elsewhere instead tight into the base, then the chimney when assembling the tank, filled, did a couple of no power pulls to prime and vaped away with never a dry hit. IOW, those that used the included coils in new tanks it seems always had airlocks with them, AND still had airlocks in those tanks they had been used in even after replacing them with new coils bought elsewhere.


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> I'm really quite keen on doing the rebuild after seeing that link you posted but I have a few questions if you don't mind me asking @Andre, as I'm completely clueless with regard to coil building.
> 
> 1) How many times can the ecr head be used ?
> 2) What other supplies would I need to buy to start building my own coils in addition to the ecr head (in the link you provided)
> ...



For as many times as you want - it is a sturdy unit. I have seen some vendors say that the silicone grommet/insulator at the bottom is very soft and gets damaged easily. It has not happened to me. Even if it does get damaged, the insulators from compatible commercial coils (cCell/Melo) fits perfectly in there. All you need to do is build a coil, install and wick it. The coil can last up to 3 months, depending on your preference. You replace the wick as frequently as you like - some rewick every day, others do it every week - much depends on your preference and the juice in there.
Wire. I prefer VapoWire (also from VapeCartel). For 1.4/5 ohm coils I would suggest 27 gauge - 28 gauge is also good, but 27 g is just easier to work with. Then a mandrel to wrap the wire on - for that resistance I think a mandrel with an outer diameter (OD) of 3.0 mm would be best. Around 8 wraps with 27 g should get you there. You could get a coil wrapping tool, but a simple drill bit or screwdriver with 3.0 mm ID works perfectly fine too. I use this. A wire cutter to cut the Kanthal and the cotton. Wicking material - for me Kendo Vape Cotton Gold works the best in the ECR, but any cotton will do. A pair of ceramic tweezers is not a must, but very handy. Consider this toolkit, which has everything in it. 
Must cheaper in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Faheem777 (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> For as many times as you want - it is a sturdy unit. I have seen some vendors say that the silicone grommet/insulator at the bottom is very soft and gets damaged easily. It has not happened to me. Even if it does get damaged, the insulators from compatible commercial coils (cCell/Melo) fits perfectly in there. All you need to do is build a coil, install and wick it. The coil can last up to 3 months, depending on your preference. You replace the wick as frequently as you like - some rewick every day, others do it every week - much depends on your preference and the juice in there.
> Wire. I prefer VapoWire (also from VapeCartel). For 1.4/5 ohm coils I would suggest 27 gauge - 28 gauge is also good, but 27 g is just easier to work with. Then a mandrel to wrap the wire on - for that resistance I think a mandrel with an outer diameter (OD) of 3.0 mm would be best. Around 8 wraps with 27 g should get you there. You could get a coil wrapping tool, but a simple drill bit or screwdriver with 3.0 mm ID works perfectly fine too. I use this. A wire cutter to cut the Kanthal and the cotton. Wicking material - for me Kendo Vape Cotton Gold works the best in the ECR, but any cotton will do. A pair of ceramic tweezers is not a must, but very handy. Consider this toolkit, which has everything in it.
> Must cheaper in the long run.



Wow, thanks @Andre for all this info and related links, It is much appreciated! It does look quite daunting, think I'm going to do a little more research and watch some tutorials before giving it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Wow, thanks @Andre for all this info and related links, It is much appreciated! It does look quite daunting, think I'm going to do a little more research and watch some tutorials before giving it a go.


Hehe, it sounds far more daunting that it is in real life. Once you have done the first coil it becomes easy peasy. Just do it!

BTW, see you have the Guardian tank in your avatar picture. How are you enjoying it? Any problems with the cCell coil (1.4 ohm I presume) in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, it sounds far more daunting that it is in real life. Once you have done the first coil it becomes easy peasy. Just do it!
> 
> BTW, see you have the Guardian tank in your avatar picture. How are you enjoying it? Any problems with the cCell coil (1.4 ohm I presume) in there?



I started this thread because of problems with the 1.5ohm lol With a working 1.5 coil it's the best MTL vaping experience in my opinion and I would highly recommend the tank. Zero leaks, simplicity of use, great design, AFC works extremely well, etc. Only downside is you have two coil (0.5 and 1.5) options available to you locally, one of which (1.5ohm) local vendors don't have stock of or they have the defective batch. Also read somewhere that they maybe doing away with the 1.5 and replacing it with a 0.6. But yeah, that's kind of why I decided to get the Melo 3 mini, for more coil options.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/8/16)

Andre said:


> Sir Vape is sold out on the ECR here. Available at VapeCartel here.
> 
> Easy peasy...(I use 27 g Kanthal)





Does these also fit in the Melo 3?

Thanks


----------



## Andre (29/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Does these also fit in the Melo 3?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (17/9/16)

Andre said:


> For as many times as you want - it is a sturdy unit. I have seen some vendors say that the silicone grommet/insulator at the bottom is very soft and gets damaged easily. It has not happened to me. Even if it does get damaged, the insulators from compatible commercial coils (cCell/Melo) fits perfectly in there. All you need to do is build a coil, install and wick it. The coil can last up to 3 months, depending on your preference. You replace the wick as frequently as you like - some rewick every day, others do it every week - much depends on your preference and the juice in there.
> Wire. I prefer VapoWire (also from VapeCartel). For 1.4/5 ohm coils I would suggest 27 gauge - 28 gauge is also good, but 27 g is just easier to work with. Then a mandrel to wrap the wire on - for that resistance I think a mandrel with an outer diameter (OD) of 3.0 mm would be best. Around 8 wraps with 27 g should get you there. You could get a coil wrapping tool, but a simple drill bit or screwdriver with 3.0 mm ID works perfectly fine too. I use this. A wire cutter to cut the Kanthal and the cotton. Wicking material - for me Kendo Vape Cotton Gold works the best in the ECR, but any cotton will do. A pair of ceramic tweezers is not a must, but very handy. Consider this toolkit, which has everything in it.
> Must cheaper in the long run.



Hey @Andre, I attempted this but cheated a bit and purchased pre built 1.2ohm coils. I'm having two problems though if you can possibly assist me with,

1) The resistance sometimes changes (fluctuates big time) if I have to remove the tank and put it back on
2) At 1.2ohm's it feels like a DTL VAPE and is quite strong (even with low nic juices).

Prebuilt coil specs: UD Brand, 26g Kantal A1, 2.8mm ID, looks like 10/11 wraps, 1.2ohm


----------



## Duffie12 (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't played with the Guardian Tank much but didn't have an issue with it... it's more for the MTL crowd...
> 
> You are gonna *LOVE *your Melo 3 Mini... hope you got some 0.6Ω cCell coils for it?



@Rob Fisher and all the other cCell vets. Do you loosten the top cap of your Melo 3 mini? I was so excited to put the 0.6 Ohm cCell in my M3 Mini and I keep getting dry hits after a bit of use. I was really hoping these tanks didn't have that airlock issue. Hopefully it is just user error but I'm not getting any joy. Even if I loosten the top cap I don't see the bubbles popping up like I do with the target tank.

I'm using the 0.6 Ohm cCells with the hex juice holes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> @Rob Fisher and all the other cCell vets. Do you loosten the top cap of your Melo 3 mini? I was so excited to put the 0.6 Ohm cCell in my M3 Mini and I keep getting dry hits after a bit of use. I was really hoping these tanks didn't have that airlock issue. Hopefully it is just user error but I'm not getting any joy. Even if I loosten the top cap I don't see the bubbles popping up like I do with the target tank.
> 
> I'm using the 0.6 Ohm cCells with the hex juice holes.



If it's the 4ml version of the tank then yes you will get an airlock issue and will need to open the top slightly.


----------



## Duffie12 (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If it's the 4ml version of the tank then yes you will get an airlock issue and will need to open the top slightly.


Nope. It's the 2 ml version 
Which is why I was hoping not to have these problems. Hopefully it's just a dud coil and not a dud tank. 

Here's hoping the eleaf ceramic coils, arriving soon I hope, are the solution.


----------



## Strontium (11/10/16)

@Duffie12 i had the exact same problem with those coils, I primed them correctly but got zero joy. Finally went back to traditional coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Nope. It's the 2 ml version
> Which is why I was hoping not to have these problems. Hopefully it's just a dud coil and not a dud tank.
> 
> Here's hoping the eleaf ceramic coils, arriving soon I hope, are the solution.



What ceramic coils are you currently using @Duffie12?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What ceramic coils are you currently using @Duffie12?



Ignore that... I see you are using 0.6Ω cCells... I'm at a loss... never had an issue... have you tried a second coil?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ignore that... I see you are using 0.6Ω cCells... I'm at a loss... never had an issue... have you tried a second coil?


Not yet, will do so, was hoping it ws some user error and I wouldn't need to toss it. Haven't had problems with my target tank since I started twisting the tank a little open. Maybe just a dud. Will try a new one over the weekend and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (14/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Not yet, will do so, was hoping it ws some user error and I wouldn't need to toss it. Haven't had problems with my target tank since I started twisting the tank a little open. Maybe just a dud. Will try a new one over the weekend and report back.



First time I also had an issue with the Melo tank but with the 0.9 ccells. Silly fix that worked for me now, took out the coil, blew in it and it's working no airlock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (14/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> First time I also had an issue with the Melo tank but with the 0.9 ccells. Silly fix that worked for me now, took out the coil, blew in it and it's working no airlock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. Could you elaborate a bit. Did you blow through the coil?


----------



## Faheem777 (15/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Could you elaborate a bit. Did you blow through the coil?




Yup, through the coil to get rid of air trapped inside (my logic lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (16/10/16)

So I promised to report back after giving it another go...
Except... I broke my tank

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faheem777 (16/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> So I promised to report back after giving it another go...
> Except... I broke my tank



Oh no! How'd you managed that?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> So I promised to report back after giving it another go...
> Except... I broke my tank



The melo 3 mini? If it is the glass, I have a spare glass I'm never going to use, if you are ever in the randburg or Roodepoort areas at any stage give me a scream, it's yours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Duffie12 (16/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Oh no! How'd you managed that?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dropped the glass which now has a lovely crack in it.



Soutie said:


> The melo 3 mini? If it is the glass, I have a spare glass I'm never going to use, if you are ever in the randburg or Roodepoort areas at any stage give me a scream, it's yours.



Thanks for the offer! I've just ordered 2 now (a replacement and a backup) so I'm good for a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duffie12 (24/10/16)

So either I have a dud set of coils or a dud tank... hoping it is the former, tried with 2 new coils, threw away a third one which had a visible crack in the ceramic, so all in all a bad experiece...


----------



## Strontium (24/10/16)

Was speaking to a guy a Vape Cartel today and there has been a lot of issues with the ccell ceramics, must have been a really bad batch that came through.


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

I can also relate. Out of the 5 coils in my pack of 0.6 ccells I had 2 duds. The rest worked fine. Planning to try the new estoc coils and take it from there.


----------



## Strontium (24/10/16)

Out of my 5 pack, I've tried 3 and all 3 suck the fat one.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Duffie12 (24/10/16)

So now I'm getting dry hits even on stock eLeaf coils  and those worked fine previously. I reckon my tank is a write off, should probably just get myself a melo 3 nano...


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/10/16)

If it's helpful to anyone, I've been using the Vaporesso 0.6 ohm Hex SS coils for some time with no problems. The issue I have experienced with burnt hits is always with high VG liquids. Even normal stock coils cannot wick fast enough at times, this is probably why Eleaf has brought out the ECL coils that have larger feeds. Furthermore, even though the coils state 40-75W, I think this is meant for temp control ... I am using my coils at a max of 28W like @Rob Fisher mentioned as well. I also had a connection problem with my other iJust 2 tank, as I had to really tighten the coil to work. Melo 2 is great and no airlock problems on either.

Remember it's ceramic, needs to be vaped more slowly than cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

